# Sea Mountain or Sea Village



## post-it (Nov 29, 2012)

Splitting our time between Maui and Big Island for 8 nights total.  I'm not sure between these 2 resorts?


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2012)

It kind of depends on what you want to do while your there. Sea Mountain is
On the volcano side and close to the black sand beach but far from town or
People. Sea village is walking distance to downtown Kona. That's where a lot of 
The shopping and Restruants are. They are both nice places.
You can do a lot of driving on the big island and that can suck up a lot of time.
But, it's Hawaii you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 29, 2012)

I've stayed at Sea Mountain, and liked its relatively close location to the Volcano National Park, (less than a half hour), and that it was just up the road from the black sand beach at Punalu'u, (just a few hundred yards.)

As Jeff says, it's very isolated, and we found ourselves driving a long ways to get to a decent restaurant or grocery store.  Na'alehu is probably the closest small town, and there isn't much there beyond very nice folks, and the Punalu'u Bakery.

If you want or need more urban convenience, Sea Village is a better choice.

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 29, 2012)

We have stayed at Sea Mountain for the express purpose of being close to the Volcanoes NP, and we will probably do so again.  But IMHO, that is the only reason to consider staying at Sea Mountain. Of course, going to the volcano is one of the primary reasons we go to the Big Island.


----------



## post-it (Nov 30, 2012)

I was thinking only 4 days on this island so would 2 nights at each be crazy so we get the best of both?


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 30, 2012)

post-it said:


> I was thinking only 4 days on this island so would 2 nights at each be crazy so we get the best of both?



Actually, if you can do two nights at each, you'd be able to see and do a lot more quite easily.  So yes, it'd be a good idea.  You can explore the south end of the island including the Volcano NP, then play around in Kona and sites north of there the other two days.

Using Sea Mountain as an example:  One of the best things about seeing the volcano from inside the park is being able to view the Halemaumau crater "glow" after dark.  If you were staying at Sea Mountain, once you were done at the park, you'd only have a short drive to be back at the condo.  If you were staying in Kona, you'd have to drive a couple of hours to get there, on roads that have a lot of turns and few street lights.

I can also recommend Kilauea Lodge and Volcano House restaurants for really nice dinner options.

If you can squeeze it in, along the highway past the Volcano NP on the way toward Hilo, you can stop to see the Mauna Loa Macadamia Nut farm (don't bother with the self-guided tour, but the shopping can be fun.   Then my personal favorite:  Akatsuka Orchid Gardens.  Amazing orchid growers with incredible flowers on display.  Then in Hilo town, tour the Tsunami Museum.  It gives a great perspective on things as they happened years ago.

There is much more to do than even four days would allow, so you'll have to decide where to spend your time.  Have fun!

Dave


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 3, 2012)

We enjoyed the beautiful isolation of sea mountain.


----------

